# size



## sahrens (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 17wk old that looks more the a spaniel than poodle. She weighs 13.3lbs. My question is how big will she roughly get? Everyone always comments about how big her paws are and that she look like she will be huge!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Please dont panic, my boy is 6kg which is about the same in pounds I think and he is the same age. He looks more like a Spaniel, my vet said this enormous growth spurt will slow down loads, he is a bit of a hefferlump but does not overeat and is not greedy.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Same here. Cindy is 18wks tomorrow, very much more spaniel than poodle and she weighs 13.2lbs.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is 24 weeks or 6 months, and is only 14 1/2 pounds.,and she eats like it will disappear before she get to it LOL.she was a slow eater till i started to put meat in her food ,she looks like a terrier,but her legs and feet look poodle.i think she is quite small for her age...lumpy


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I though it had to do with the parents size. Add mom and dad's weight divided by 2. That's suppose to give an average weight. But also depends on what the size of the pup was compared to the litter mates when it was born.


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just took my puppy to the vet today. He is 13 weeks and 9 lbs. the vet said he will get to be 25-30 lbs.....I sure hope not! Lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake was 5.5lbs at 2 months. 8lbs at 3 months. 11.5lbs at 4 months old. He was 20lbs at 6 months when he went in to get his snip and he has stayed that wt so far. He is very poodle looking to me with long legs and an athletic body shape.
His dad was a 28lb American cocker spaniel and his mom was an 18lb F1b cockapoo. His grandparents were an F1 cockapoo mom (who looked very cocker-ish) and a mini poodle dad. 
I hope he gets a bit bigger as I love the bigger cockapoos but I will be happy either way.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

My vet told me to take the 4 month old weight times 2 and add a pound or 2 for muscle and that will be their adult weight.


----------



## sahrens (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank-you for all the great replies. I was really wondering because I have no idea what Buffy's parents are or what her litter mates were like since we got her at a pet store. I guess I'm just really anxious to see what she will turn out like.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey your buffy looks a lot like my ginger .i would say she will look just like ginger,oh by the way Buffy was my last dogs name ,,wonderful name ,,, lumpy


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy is 20 Ibs at 20 weeks old. She is from a working cocker and miniature poodle. She is 15" already to the top of her front leg.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sue T said:


> Lucy is 20 Ibs at 20 weeks old. She is from a working cocker and miniature poodle. She is 15" already to the top of her front leg.


WOW! She is going to be a BIG! cockapoo!!! My Lady who is american/ mini mix is smaller than that full grown.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> WOW! She is going to be a BIG! cockapoo!!! My Lady who is american/ mini mix is smaller than that full grown.


Yes, I know! Her mum (Working cocker) was 17" to top of front leg and dad (min poodle) was 15", so both at the top end of the scale. There is no sign of her height slowing down yet either! She seems to grow half an inch each week at the moment!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sue T said:


> Yes, I know! Her mum (Working cocker) was 17" to top of front leg and dad (min poodle) was 15", so both at the top end of the scale. There is no sign of her height slowing down yet either! She seems to grow half an inch each week at the moment!


Would love to see a picture!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Would love to see a picture!


Here is Lucy at 18 weeks old at 18 Ib in weight and 14" to top of shoulder and full of mischief! She is quite wavy and is actually quite leggy - lucky girl!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

At 8 weeks Benson was 4kg (think that 8.8lb) at about 17 weeks he was 10.3kg (22.6lb) he was at just over 6months 14.3kg (31.6lbs) he is a big lad I hope he has stopped growing now, but will have to wait and see.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

benson said:


> At 8 weeks Benson was 4kg (think that 8.8lb) at about 17 weeks he was 10.3kg (22.6lb) he was at just over 6months 14.3kg (31.6lbs) he is a big lad I hope he has stopped growing now, but will have to wait and see.


Hi. Wow Benson is a big pup! What height is he now?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

benson said:


> At 8 weeks Benson was 4kg (think that 8.8lb) at about 17 weeks he was 10.3kg (22.6lb) he was at just over 6months 14.3kg (31.6lbs) he is a big lad I hope he has stopped growing now, but will have to wait and see.


You both have some big cocakpoos!!! WOW 31.6 lbs...I haven't weighed lady recently...but she is like 16-17 pounds full grown~ I wish we could do a side by side picture...lol


----------



## sahrens (Dec 19, 2012)

How old is Ginger now? And does she still favor the cocker look? Buffy has straight hair all over her body except for her ears which are curly. Do you have any better pics of her? (it's hard to see with the avatar)


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger will be 7 months on Jan 6..and she only weighed 14 lbs when she was spayed.and that was last month lumpy


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh her hole body is curly and her ears are straight ,just the opposite of buffy


----------



## sahrens (Dec 19, 2012)

Very cute. Was she always curly?


----------

